# Marwell Collection



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

Got a new body at the weekend (70D) and took it to the zoo to give it a test run. Compared to my old 400D it was superb to use and there is a definite step up in image quality.

Marwell Leopard Portrait BW by AdamP 91, on Flickr

Cleaning Leopard by AdamP 91, on Flickr

Marwell Leopard by AdamP 91, on Flickr

Cotton Top Tamarin by AdamP 91, on Flickr

White-Faced Scops Owl by AdamP 91, on Flickr

Meerkat 2 by AdamP 91, on Flickr

Meerkat on Patrol by AdamP 91, on Flickr

Marwell Tiger by AdamP 91, on Flickr

Black Winged Stilt Foraging by AdamP 91, on Flickr

Secretary Bird by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## hoodedreeper (Dec 19, 2013)

Fantastic photos! Which lense did you use?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

wonderful photos thanks.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Some lovely photos. Thanks for shareing.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

hoodedreeper said:


> Fantastic photos! Which lense did you use?


Looks like it was a 70-300mm...and he's got some fantastic results with it too :thumb:


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

Cheers guys. Yeah I used the Tamron 70-300mm VC, I find it a bit hit and miss but when it's good it is very good for the money!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Dec 19, 2013)

Adam_P said:


> Cheers guys. Yeah I used the Tamron 70-300mm VC, I find it a bit hit and miss but when it's good it is very good for the money!


Funny you say that,i have that problem with mine too


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Great shots. I'm thinking of upgrading to the 70D


----------

